

A battle of ideas is going on inside your mind - tyn
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11614183

======
gojomo
Also consistent with the observed results: your subconscious keeps thinking
through the estimate, even as your conscious attention is directed at other
things.

